

Documentation or death (or: the rise and slight drop of rails blogging) - Harkins
http://www.omgbloglol.com/?p=34

======
dominik
Is it bad this post spurred my interest in Django, precisely because of its
good documentation?

------
r7000
How is rails-doc.org coming along?

------
newt0311
Documentation is not a problem limited to just Rails. Quite a few open (and
closed) source projects have only minimal if any documentation. Its good to
see this issue being brought up.

------
sophist
This could be the best-written, most well thought out blog in the history of
the internet, but I will never know because I can't get bast the title.

